# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Ευρεση τιμής αντίστασης SMD

## Vazaki

Καλησπέρα σας!!

Υπάρχει τρόπος να βρεθεί η τιμή αντίστασης smd και η ισχύ της?

Η αντίσταση έχει αρπάξει και το μόνο που διακρίνεται απο γράμματα είναι ενα R στην αρχή.
Συνδέεται πιθανόν για την πόλωση ενός P12NM50.

Η φώτο είναι απο παλμοτροφοδοτικό τηλεφωνικού κέντρου.   


IMG_0056.jpg

----------


## kalarakis

Το R στην αρχή συμαίνει ότι είναι μικρότερηα από το 1ωμ
το δε μεγεθος γυρο στο 1W

----------


## Vazaki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μηνά!

Μικροτερη απο 1ωμ? ποσο να βαλω δηλαδη μισό?

Θα βρώ αραγε?

----------


## Vazaki

Αραγε αν δεν βάλω smd και βάλω κανονική θα παίξει λες καποιο ρόλο?

----------


## Panoss

Όχι, το ίδιο είναι.

----------


## chip

είναι μικρότερη του Ω άρα είναι για να μετράει το ρεύμα που διαρέει κάποιο εξάρτημα. Αν έχει κοντά mosfet ίσως είναι σε σειρά με το source και θα είναι μέρος του ελεγκτή pwm. Δες ποιο είναι το τσιπ που ελέγχει το παλμοτροφοδοτικό (ίσως uc3842, 3 ,4...) και ποιο είναι το μοσφετ. Δες το datasheet και ίσως βγάλεις κάποια άκρη... αν και μάλλον κατά προσέγγιση να βρεις κάτι παρά την σωστή τιμή...

λογικά για να καεί αυτό θα έχει καεί και το μοσφετ ή και το τσιπάκι ελέγχου και σταμάτησαν οι παλμοί και μπήκε το τρανζίστορ σε σταθερά On κατάσταση...

(προσωπικά δεν θα έβαζα αντιστάσεις κάτω κάτω από τα 0,27Ω....)

----------


## Vazaki

Ευχαριστώ chip!

Ωντος είναι σε σειρα με το source κια κοντα εχει εναν ελεγκτή 1601Α PAMS.
Για το 1601 τωρα δε βρίσκω datasheet.
Μήπως ξέρεις που μπορω να βρω τις διαθεσιμες στο εμπόριο τιμες αντιστάσεων?

----------


## FILMAN

> Μήπως ξέρεις που μπορω να βρω τις διαθεσιμες στο εμπόριο τιμες αντιστάσεων?



Ε12: 1, 1.2, 1.5, 1.8, 2.2, 2.7, 3.3, 3.9, 4.7, 5.6, 6.8, 8.2
Ε24: Οι προηγούμενες τιμές και επιπλέον οι: 1.1, 1.3, 1.6, 2, 2.4, 3, 3.6, 4.3, 5.1, 6.2, 7.5 και 9.1

----------


## Vazaki

> Ε12: 1, 1.2, 1.5, 1.8, 2.2, 2.7, 3.3, 3.9, 4.7, 5.6, 6.8, 8.2
> Ε24: Οι προηγούμενες τιμές και επιπλέον οι: 1.1, 1.3, 1.6, 2, 2.4, 3, 3.6, 4.3, 5.1, 6.2, 7.5 και 9.1



Ευχαριστω Φιλιππε.
οι τιμες αυτες ειναι πανω απο ενα Ωμ η κανω λαθος?

----------


## FILMAN

Οι τιμές αυτές είναι *πολλαπλασιαστές.* Π.χ. η τιμή 3.3 σημαίνει ότι βρίσκεις αντιστάσεις: 0.33Ω, 3.3Ω, 33Ω, 330Ω, 3.3kΩ, 33kΩ, 330kΩ και 3.3ΜΩ.

----------

mikemtb (09-12-16)

----------


## Panoss

Νώντα, αν δεν βρεις το σχηματικό για να δεις ακριβώς πόσο είναι η αντίσταση, ίσως θα 'πρεπε να το ρισκάρεις ξεκινώντας από 1 Ωμ.
(αν σου καεί δεν σε είδαμε δεν σε ξέρουμε ε; smiley-face-whistle-2.gif)

----------


## FILMAN

Καλύτερα να μην κάνει δοκιμές διότι το κύκλωμα μπορεί να φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει σωστά με διαφορετικές τιμές αντίστασης. Αν έχει πρόσβαση σε μια ίδια πλακέτα μπορεί να δει την τιμή από κει.

----------


## Vazaki

Μετα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο δε βρηκα κατι δυστυχως. Κ φωτογραφιες που βριςκω δε φαινεται καν το επιμαχο σημειο.
Σκεφτηκα κατι αλλα ισως ακουστει λιγο "μπακαλικος" τροπος.
Εαν Ρυθμισω ενα ποτενσιομετρο μεγαλης ισχυος στο μισο ωμ το συνδεσω και δωσω ταση και μετα να παιξω με τη ρυθμιση μεχρι να δουλεψει?
τι λετε?

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό είναι 100% δικό σου θέμα, κατά πόσο δηλαδή είσαι πρόθυμος να ρισκάρεις.

----------


## chip

δεν έχει νόημα... εκτός οτι είναι ακριβό το ποτενσιόμετρο ισχύος θα πρέπει να είναι και μικρή τιμής (10Ω) και πολύστροφο και θα είναι και ακριβό και δεν θα σου χρειαστεί σε κάτι άλλο δεν θα σε βοηθήσει... Αν βάλεις μία αντίσταση 0,56Ω είναι πολύ πιθανόν να δουλέψει (χωρίς να είναι η σωστή τιμή....) αλλά δεν θα ξέρεις σε πόσο δουλεύει το Pwm (20%, 50%, 90%) οπότε δεν θα ξέρεις αν έχει περιθώρια για να δώσει σωστή τάση στο κύκλωμα αν αυτό ζητήσει περισσότερο ρεύμα ούτε θα ξέρεις αν το ρεύμα που δουλεύει το τρανζίστορ είναι στη σωστή τιμή (το ρεύμα είνα σε πριονοτή μορφή και με την αντίσταση αυτή ρυθμίζεται ποια θα είναι η μέγιστη τιμή που θα πάρει...) Επίσης έμεσα θα μπορούσε να επιρεάζεται και η μέγιστη τάση από spikes (αιχμές) που παράγονται από την παλμική λειτουργία του τρανζίστορ και αυτό θα μπορούσε να ταλαιπωρεί το κυκλωματάκι που θα υπάρχει για να καταστέλει αυτά τα spikes...

----------


## Vazaki

Πωπωω μπλεξαμε ρε γαμωτ...
θα πρεπει να ψαξω εντατικα για καποια φωτο τι αλλο να κανω..

----------


## Fire Doger

Η μέθοδος *Gillette* δεν λειτουργεί σε smd?

----------


## MacGyver

Για να βρεθεί η τιμή της αντίστασης, η τουλάχιστον η περιοχή των πιθανών τιμών, χρειάζεται πλήρης εικόνα της συνδεσμολογίας της.
Με άλλα λόγια πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί η περιοχή για να μπορέσεις να προσεγγίσεις με ασφάλεια την τιμή της.
Αν και η φωτο είναι κακή, επιπόλαια μπορεί να πεί κανείς ότι είναι μία αντίσταση της τάξης των 3.3Ω - 0.1Ω μεταξύ source και γής στο ισχύος switching τρανζίστορ, ως current sense. Άν όντως είναι έτσι, τότε η βλάβη πιθανόν να ξεκίνησε απο το τρανζίστορ και να προχώρησε και παραπέρα στην zener που ίσως να έχει παράλληλα, αντίσταση σε σειρά και πιθανόν και στο ολοκληρωμένο κλπ.
Αν τώρα είναι ανοιχτή, κατα την ώρα της διακοπής η τάση στο S και άρα στην είσοδο του controller ανέβηκε απο τα 0 στα 320 volt.
Αναφέρθηκε οτι μπορεί να μπεί τριμερ ισχύος: ΟΧΙ.
Πρακτικά: Άν διασφαλισθεί ότι όλα είναι καλά, και όντως έχει την ανωτέρω χρήση (current sense), μπορεί να μπεί μία 0.33/1W για δοκιμή. Αν το τροφοδοτικό δουλέψει(συνδεδεμένο στη συσκευή) τότε μπορούμε να την ανεβάσουμε σταδιακά μέχρι να βρούμε που κόβει π.χ 1Ω. Τότε αφήνεις μία τιμή 30% ποιό κάτω περίπου.
Όπως και να έχει χρειάζεται ο τύπος του ολοκληρωμένου, σχεδίαση του κυκλώματος και το σημαντικότερο γνώση ηλεκτρονικών και πείρα.
Παράδειγμα στη φώτο:
FAN302HL-cell-phone-charger.jpg

----------


## Vazaki

> Η μέθοδος *Gillette* δεν λειτουργεί σε smd?



Δε λειτουργεί δυστηχώς. Η τιμή της αντίστασης τώρα είναι πάνω απο 10ΜΩ.


Ευχαριστω πολύ MacGyver απο την όμορφη Θεσσαλονίκη!

ΤΟ θέμα είναι οτι είμαι hobbyστας στα ηλεκτρονικά και ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικά επειδή μου αρέσει πολύ. Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις οι γνώσεις μου δεν είναι πολύ δυνατές.

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι την ανάστροφη δίοδο το συγκεκριμένο Mosfet την έχει ενσωματωμένη. Το αρχικό πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε με την αλλαγή του(mosfet) και ενός ηλεκτρολύτικού πυκνωτή που σχετιζόταν με το κύκωμα της gate.  Μόλις αλλάχτηκε το τροφοδοτικό πήρε μπρός και όλα οκ. Μετα απο 5 λεπτά εσκασε ένας κεραμικός  πυκνωτής υψηλής τάσης και παρέσυρε μαζί και την αντίσταση. Άρα πάμε στην περίπτωση που υπο λειτουργία συνέβη κάτι όπως προεπισήμανες.

----------


## Vazaki

Καποιο βιβλίο με επεξήγηση φιλισοφίας-λειτουργίας παλμοτροφοδοτικών υπάρχει?

----------


## Panoss

http://dobrochan.ru/src/pdf/1002/Pow...ookbook_2E.pdf

----------


## chip

και την θεωρεία να μάθεις δεν θα μπορέσεις να υπολογίσεις τη σωστή τιμή γιατί σου λείπουν χαρακτηριστικά όπως το φορτίο (έστω μπορείς να το μετρήσεις), τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας (έστω μπορείς να την βρεις) αλλά το βασικότερο τα χαρακτηριστικά του μετασχηματιστή...
Ναι αν μπορούσες να γίνεις ένας πολύ καλός σχεδιαστής ηλεκτρονικών ισχύος τότε θα κατάφερνες να κάνεις πλήρες reverse engineering στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό.

βέβαια πέρα απ΄όλα αυτά σίγουρα υπάρχει και αλλού βλάβη... προφανώς κάποιο λόγω είχες και άλλαξες εξαρτήματα και μετά κάηκε η αντίσταση....

Το τσιπάκι δεν μας το έβγαλες φωτογραφία να το δούμε μήπως και καταλάβουμε ποιο είναι.

----------


## Vazaki

Φιλε chip

Φωτο θα εχεις συντομα. Η καθυστερηση γιατι πρεπει να βγει η ψυκτρα που ειναι λιγο ζορικη περιπτωση.
Αλλαξα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους γιατι ενας απο αυτους ηταν κομμενος. Αλλαξα και τον κεραμικο υψηλης τασης που βρισκεται διπλα στην αντισταση της φωτο ο οποιος εσκασε λογω αστοχιας υλικου.
η ολη ζημια ξεκινησε απο κατι μπορες που ειχε κανει περυσι και η περιοχη ειχε σκαμπανεβασματα στην ταση δικτυου

----------


## Vazaki

DSCN2574.jpgDSCN2577.jpgDSCN2576.jpgDSCN2575.jpgDSCN2573.jpgοι φωτογραφίες

----------


## perithess

Δες αυτό (http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/308/NCP1601A-D-59627.pdf) μπορεί να είναι το σωστο και προτείνει αντίσταση 0,1Ω. Από εκει και πέρα κρίνεις μόνος σου.

----------


## Thansavv

*Διόρθωση>* 

Συγνώμη η απάντηση που έγραψα, είχε ήδη δοθεί νωρίτερα από τον κύριο Μηνά.  :Blushing: 
Παρακαλώ να αφαιρεθεί...

----------


## chip

πραγματι το τσιπάκι φαίνεται να είναι το ncp1601a το οποίο δεν ελέγχει παλμοτροφοδοτικό αλλά pfc (κύκλωμα διόρθωσης συντελεστή ισχύος) (κανονικά και παρακάμπτωντας αυτό το κύκλωμα θα πρέπει να δουλέψει η συσκευή). Η αντίσταση που προτείνει το datasheet είναι 0,1Ω ενώ σε σχέδια συσκευών στο google φαίνεται οτι κάποιοι κατασκευστές βάζουν 0,05. Προσπάθησε να  καταλάβεις αν το τελευταίο ψηφίο στην αντίσταση είναι 0 ή 5. αν είναι μηδέν λογικά είναι R10 δηλαδή 0,1 αν είναι 5 είναι R05 δηλαδή 0,05Ω. 

Κάνε και μία επιβεβαίωση με το datasheet οτι τα υλικά γύρα από το ολοκληρωμένο αντιστοιχούν σε αυτά που προτείνει το datasheet του ncp1601a.

Η γνώμη μου (αναλαμβάνεις εσύ την ευθήνη...) είναι να βάλεις μία αντίσταση (πχ 0,1Ω) χωρίς να έχεις το τρανζίστορ που οδηγείται από το ncp1601a. αν δουλέψει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο συνεχίζεις στην επισκευή του pfc. αν δεν δουλέψει και ιδιαίτερα αν κάψει την αντίσταση τότε υπάρχει βλάβη και στο τροφοδοτικό της συσκευής και δημιουργεί βραχυκύκλωμα στην τροφοδοσία (και για αυτό παθαίνει βλάβη και το pfc)

----------


## Fire Doger

> Προσπάθησε να  καταλάβεις αν το τελευταίο ψηφίο στην αντίσταση είναι 0 ή 5.



Εμένα για 0 μου φαίνεται απ την πρώτη φωτογραφία.

----------


## Vazaki

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σας!





> Η γνώμη μου (αναλαμβάνεις εσύ την ευθήνη...) είναι να βάλεις μία αντίσταση (πχ 0,1Ω) χωρίς να έχεις το τρανζίστορ που οδηγείται από το ncp1601a. αν δουλέψει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο συνεχίζεις στην επισκευή του pfc. αν δεν δουλέψει και ιδιαίτερα αν κάψει την αντίσταση τότε υπάρχει βλάβη και στο τροφοδοτικό της συσκευής και δημιουργεί βραχυκύκλωμα στην τροφοδοσία (και για αυτό παθαίνει βλάβη και το pfc)



Αγαπητε chip ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις προτάσεις σου.

Εαν τοποθετήσω μια τιμή αντίστασης 0,1Ω και το συνδέσω με την μητρική πλακέτα του τηλ. κέντρου χωρίς το τρανζιστορ, το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην λειτουργήσει γιατι το τροφοδοτικό αυτό βγαζει πολλές τάσεις (3.3V, 5v, -28.5V, -48V, -110v και μια εντολή AC/Ok). Εκτός αν εννοείς να το βαλω στην πρίζα χωρις να το συνδέσω στη μητρική και να μετρήσω τάσεις εξόδου.

----------


## Vazaki

> Εμένα για 0 μου φαίνεται απ την πρώτη φωτογραφία.



Κι εμένα για μηδέν μου φαίνεται εχεις δίκιο

----------


## chip

δεν κατάλαβα.. γιατί να μην παραχθούν όλες οι τάσεις σωστά? 
Το συγκρεκριμένο κύκλωμα δεν είναι τροφοδοτικό και δεν παράγει καμία τάση αλλά διορθώνει το συνφ ώστε να έχει καλύτερο συντελεστή ισχύος η συσκευή και να είναι σύμφωνο με τους κανονισμούς της ΕΕ ώστε να έχει η ΔΕΗ μικρότερες απώλειες στη μεταφορά ενέργειας από το εργοστάσιο μέχρι τη συσκευή σου. Αν βγει το τρανζίστορ το τσιπάκι δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει την τροφοδοσία της συσκευής και το ρεύμα πάει στο τροφοδοτικό χωρίς κανένα έλεγχο.
Φυσικά αν μπορείς να ξεσυνδέσεις την τροφοδοσία που δίνει το τροφοδοτικό στην κυρίως πλακέτα και να μετρήσεις θα ήταν το προτιμότερο...

η συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση είναι σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία και γι αυτό δεν δουλεύει τιποτα τώρα που είναι καμένη Για να καεί σημαίνει οτι συμβαίνει ένα ή περισσότερα από τα παρακάτω
1. Το τρανζίστορ του κυκλώματος Pfc είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο
2. Το ολοκληρωμένο έχει βλάβη και δίνει συνεχώς εντολή στο τρανζίστορ να είναι ον οπότε βραχυκυκλώνει την τροφοδοσία και καίγεται η αντίσταση (σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να κάηκε και το τρανζίστορ εξαιτίας της λάθος εντολής του τσιπ)
3. Υπάρχει σημαντική βλάβη στο τροφοδοτικό της συσκευής που προκαλεί βραχυκύκλωμα (ή υπερβολικό ρεύμα) και καίγεται η αντίσταση.

----------

FILMAN (09-02-16), 

Vazaki (09-02-16)

----------


## Vazaki

> δεν κατάλαβα.. γιατί να μην παραχθούν όλες οι τάσεις σωστά? 
> Το συγκρεκριμένο κύκλωμα δεν είναι τροφοδοτικό και δεν παράγει καμία τάση αλλά διορθώνει το συνφ ώστε να έχει καλύτερο συντελεστή ισχύος η συσκευή και να είναι σύμφωνο με τους κανονισμούς της ΕΕ ώστε να έχει η ΔΕΗ μικρότερες απώλειες στη μεταφορά ενέργειας από το εργοστάσιο μέχρι τη συσκευή σου. Αν βγει το τρανζίστορ το τσιπάκι δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει την τροφοδοσία της συσκευής και το ρεύμα πάει στο τροφοδοτικό χωρίς κανένα έλεγχο.
> Φυσικά αν μπορείς να ξεσυνδέσεις την τροφοδοσία που δίνει το τροφοδοτικό στην κυρίως πλακέτα και να μετρήσεις θα ήταν το προτιμότερο...
> 
> η συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση είναι σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία και γι αυτό δεν δουλεύει τιποτα τώρα που είναι καμένη Για να καεί σημαίνει οτι συμβαίνει ένα ή περισσότερα από τα παρακάτω
> 1. Το τρανζίστορ του κυκλώματος Pfc είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο
> 2. Το ολοκληρωμένο έχει βλάβη και δίνει συνεχώς εντολή στο τρανζίστορ να είναι ον οπότε βραχυκυκλώνει την τροφοδοσία και καίγεται η αντίσταση (σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να κάηκε και το τρανζίστορ εξαιτίας της λάθος εντολής του τσιπ)
> 3. Υπάρχει σημαντική βλάβη στο τροφοδοτικό της συσκευής που προκαλεί βραχυκύκλωμα (ή υπερβολικό ρεύμα) και καίγεται η αντίσταση.



Η αντισταση καηκε αρπαξε αφου αλλαξα το μπλε πυκνωτακι διπλα στην αντισταση κι εκανε μπαμ. Προφανως αστοχια υλικου. Με το μπαμ καηκε η αντισταση κ η ασφαλεια. Το τρανζιστορ ειναι οκ.
θα επιχειρησω να το δοκιμασω αυτο που λες αλλα η αντισταση πρεπει να αντικατασταθει πριν τη δοκιμη?
σε περιπτωση που λειτουργησει θα μπορουσε να παραμεινει  ετσι σε μονιμη λειτουργια?

----------


## chip

χωρίς την αντίσταση δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει τίποτα, μέσα απ αυτή περνάει η ταση που τροφοδοτεί το τροφοδοτικό.
Πρέπει να βρεις γιατί η αντικατάσταση του πυκνωτή δημιούργησε αυτό το πρόβλημα.. μήπως είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος? μήπως έκανες κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα με την κόληση? Μέτρα το τρανζίστορ να δεις ότι δεν έχει βραχυκύκλωμα. (μεταξύ S και D)
Πάντως προσωπικά θεωρώ οτι μάλλον θα υπάρχει και άλλη βλάβη.... 

Η γνώμη μου είναι να μην μείνει χωρίς το κύκλωμα pfc! Χωρίς pfc κάποια μέρη του κυκλώματος (πχ γέφυρα ανόρθωσης) πιθανόν να δουλεύουν και σε υψηλότερο ρεύμα. Το οτι ο βασικος λόγος είναι οτι μπήκε για να τηρούνται οι κανόνες της EE δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι σωστό να αφαιρούμε κυκλώματα από μία συσκευή....

----------

FILMAN (09-02-16), 

Vazaki (09-02-16)

----------


## Vazaki

Κατανοητο.

ο κεραμικος πυκνωτης εσκασε πιστευω λογω αστοχιας υλικου. Ωστοσο το κεντρο δουλεψε για περιπου 3 λεπτα κανονικα.
Βραχυκυκλωμα δεν υπαρχει και η κολληση ειναι οκ. Τρανζιστορ επισης οκ κ μετα το μπαμ.
τωρα ειμαστε στη φαση που εχει αλλαχτει ο πυκνωτης και η αςφαλεια και μενει να αντικατασταθει η αντισταση και να ξαναγινει δοκιμη.

----------


## lepouras

αν και δεν είμαι σχετικός, αστοχία υλικού έτσι απλά σε αυτά τα υλικά δεν είναι εύκολη. μήπως δεν έβαλες σωστής τάσης πυκνωτή? για να είχε καταστραφεί ο προηγούμενος μήπως υπήρχε και κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα και γιαυτό στον ξανά άρπαξε? μήπως δεν ήταν πυκνωτής το προηγούμενο αλλά κάνα βαριστορ?

----------

Vazaki (09-02-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Συμφωνώ για την αστοχία, τόσα χρόνια έχω κάνει άπειρες επισκευές, αλλά δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ αστοχία υλικού.
Νώντα, αν αξίζει η συσκευή, νομίζω πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον έμπειρο, δεν είναι ντροπή.
Για κάποιον καλό τεχνικό , αυτό μπορεί να ήταν υπόθεση 2 λεπτών.

----------

Vazaki (09-02-16)

----------


## Panoss

Αν ο καλός τεχνικός δεν έχει το σχεδιάγραμμα του κυκλώματος, πώς θα βρει τη σωστή τιμή της αντίστασης;

----------

Vazaki (09-02-16)

----------


## MacGyver

> Αν ο καλός τεχνικός δεν έχει το σχεδιάγραμμα του κυκλώματος, πώς θα βρει τη σωστή τιμή της αντίστασης;



Κι όμως γίνεται !
01_agorogiannis_logo.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Κοίτα να δεις, με πειράματα κι εγώ στη βρίσκω.

----------


## MacGyver

Όταν ξέρεις την περιοχή που θα κινηθείς και δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος, δεν βλέπω που είναι το κακό.
Αν αρχίσεις να δοκιμάζεις (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση) από τα 100Κ, τότε είσαι εκτός θέματος.

----------

Vazaki (09-02-16)

----------


## Panoss

Ε, τότε λύθηκε το θέμα, ο Νώντας την ξέρει την 'περιοχή που θα κινηθεί'...
Αν είχες μπει στον κόπο να διαβάσεις το θέμα, θα 'χες διαβάσει κι αυτό.

----------


## SRF

> Κατανοητο.
> 
> *ο κεραμικος πυκνωτης εσκασε πιστευω λογω αστοχιας υλικου.* *Ωστοσο το κεντρο δουλεψε για περιπου 3 λεπτα κανονικα.*
> Βραχυκυκλωμα δεν υπαρχει και η κολληση ειναι οκ. Τρανζιστορ επισης οκ κ μετα το μπαμ.
> τωρα ειμαστε στη φαση που εχει αλλαχτει ο πυκνωτης και η αςφαλεια και μενει να αντικατασταθει η αντισταση και να ξαναγινει δοκιμη.



Ο πυκνωτής που προϋπήρχε ήταν ίδιος? Έχω μιά αμυδρά υποψία ότι έβαλες πυκνωτή που δεν κάνει για τέτοιες τάσεις και χρήσεις, με αποτέλεσαμ αυτός να ψηθεί (τα 3 λεπτά εργασίας που λες... ήταν ο χρόνος ψησίματος - αντοχής του σε υπερβολική τάση) και μετά τελικά να βραχυκυκλώσει ή κοπεί (το μπαμ του0 οπότε η αντίσταση έφαγε πάνω της ένα υπερβολικό φόρτο εργασίας, που δεν μπορούσε να αντέξει! 
Αν ισχύει αυτό. με έναν σωστό ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ πυκνωτή (όχι ίδιο με αυτόν που έσκασε) και μιά αντίσταση ~0.33 θα ξεκινήσει! Αν ξεκινάει και κόβει, αλλάζεις σε 0.1Ω !

----------

Vazaki (09-02-16)

----------


## Vazaki

Ο πυκνωτής που προϋπήρχε είχε μικρή απόκλιση στην τιμή του μετα απο μέτρηση.  Ετσι πήρα απόφαση (χαζομάρα) να τον αλλαξω και συνέβη το μπάμ.
Η επόμενη δοκιμή θα γίνει με τον παλίο που είμαστε σίγουροι πως λειτουργούσε.
Ηταν πυκνωτής κεραμικός υψηλής τάσης (1kV) γαλάζιος.

----------


## SRF

> Ο πυκνωτής που προϋπήρχε είχε μικρή απόκλιση στην τιμή του μετα απο μέτρηση.  Ετσι πήρα απόφαση (χαζομάρα) να τον αλλαξω και συνέβη το μπάμ.
> Η επόμενη δοκιμή θα γίνει με τον παλίο που είμαστε σίγουροι πως λειτουργούσε.
> Ηταν πυκνωτής κεραμικός υψηλής τάσης (1kV) γαλάζιος.



Αυτός που θα προϋπήρχε είμαι σίγουρος ότι ήταν kV... αυτός που είδα στις φωτό ο μικρός ο κυανός δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι αντέχει πάνω από 60-80V ! Άσε που πρέπει να είναι και άλλου τύπου... με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται!!!

----------

Vazaki (09-02-16)

----------


## Vazaki

Ο πυκνωτής που φαίνεται στις φώτο ειναι αυτός που έιχε εξ' αρχής. Αυτός που έσκασε πρέπει να τον έχω κρατήσει.
Και αυτός που έσκασε είχε την ένδειξη 1kV. 
παρεπιπτόντως υλικά εσείς απο που ψωνίζετε?
Εδω στο Περιστέρι έχει το Βενιέρη ο οποίος δεν έχει πολύ ποικιλία απο ψιλολόγια.

----------


## Panoss

Αυτά είναι απλά υλικά, σίγουρα έχει αλλά οι υπάλληλοι εκεί δεν ασχολούνται με πενταροδεκάρες...
Πήγαινε στο Φανό, Σολωμού 39, παράλληλη της Στουρνάρη, στο πολυτεχνείο.

----------

FILMAN (10-02-16)

----------


## Vazaki

Καλησπέρα και πάλι στην παρέα!

Προέκυψαν καποια αλλα επειγοντα θεματάκια και γι' αυτό δεν φανηκα τόσες μέρες.

Λοιπόν προμηθεύτηκα αντιστάσεις 0,33 και 0,1Ω. Με καμία απο τις δύο δεν λειτούργησε δυστυχώς.
Ψάχνοντας το κύκλωμα λίγο παραδίπλα διαπίστωσα πως sto pin 4 του NCP1601a υπάρχει μια αντισταση smd που ισα ισα που φαινεται και η οποία φαίνεται καρβουνιασμένη επίσης.

 :Brick wall:  :Brick wall: 

Απο οτι καταλαβαίνω την πατήσαμε.. Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία..  :Unsure:

----------


## chip

Με 0,1Ω και χωρίς το τρανζίστορ δοκίμασες να δεις αν φτάνει τάση στο τροφοδοτικό της συσκευής και αν αυτό δίνει τάση στα κυκλώματα του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου, και αν τελικά θα δουλέψει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο?
Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι πας ανάποδα.. πας να επισκευάσεις το κύκλωμα δίορθωσης συνημιτόνου χωρίς να έχεις εξασφαλίσει ότι δεν έχεις σοβαρότερα προβλήματα στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο (είτε στο κυρίως τροφοδοτικό είτε και στο κυρίως κύκλωμα του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου)

----------


## Vazaki

Αγαπητε chip

H μητρική του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου είναι εντάξει και ειμαι σιγουρος γιαυτο.
Το τροφοδοτικο μόλις το δοκιμάσα και χωρίς το τρανζιστορ του συνημιτόνου και παλι δυστυχως καμία έξοδος.
 :Hammer:  :Hammer:

----------


## chip

πρέπει να ειναι χωρίς το τρανζίστο και με τοποθετημένη την αντίσταση 0,1Ω. 
Αν δεν βγάζει έτσι τάση πρέπει να επιλύσεις πρώτα την βλάβη του τροφοδοτικού. Δες αν το τρανζίστορ (ή τσιπάκι πx της σειράς TOP) είναι εντάξη. Νομίζω εκεί πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς στο να κάνεις το τροφοδοτικό να δουλέψει.. καλό θα ταν να μας έλεγες ποιο τσιπάκι έχει και να έλεγχες τα τρανζίστορ του (αν έχει και τρανζίστορ εκτός από τσιπάκι)

Σε πρώτη φάση πρέπει να δεις αν έχει τάση (310V) ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός

----------


## Vazaki

Ο πυκνωτης εχει ταση στα ακρα του. Η ταση φτανει μεχρι και τα τρια τρανζιστορ. Άλλα απο κει κι επειτα τιποτα. 
Προφανως δεν δινουν παλμο τα τσιπακια προς τα τρανζιστορ για να συνεχισει απο κει κι επειτα.

----------


## Vazaki

image.jpgΕδω μια φωτο χωρις το μετασχηματιστη. Το κατσαβιδακι δειχνει τη δευτερη καρβουνιασμενη αντισταση.

----------


## Vazaki

image.jpgΕδω το κατσαβιδι δειχνει την πρωτη καρβουνιαςμενη αντισταση που γιαυτη ξεκινησε το θεμα. Αντικατασταθηκε με 0,1Ω κανονικη

----------


## betacord85

ναι δεν ειναι μονο η αντισταση...απο τι συσκευη το εχεςι ξυλωσει το smps?πες λιγο το μοντελο για να σου βρουμε σχεδιο γιατι ετσι στα τυφλα δεν θα καταφερεις κατι...

----------


## chip

τα τρανζίστορ τα έλεγξες οτι δεν είναι ούτε καμένα ούτε βραχυκυκλωμένα?
Η καρβουνιασμένη αντίσταση είναι μέρος του κυκλώματος PFC ή μέρος του παλμοτροφοοτικού? (που συνδέεται?)
Το ολοκληρωμένο κοντά στο Q3 πιο είναι?

----------


## Vazaki

Ευχαριστώ!

Μπάμπη το τροφοδοτικό ειναι απο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο AVAYA IP500. Το part number του τροφοδοτικού είναι 3F84-08-1 της POWERONE.


Chip,
Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα δύο τρανζίστορ μετα το μπάμ δεν τα έλεγξα. Η καρβουνιασμένη αντίσταση ανήκει στο PFC. 
To ολοκληρωμένο Q3 θα το έχεις το μεσημεράκι.

----------


## Vazaki

image.jpgΤα τρανζιστορ ειναι κ τα δυο οκ!
Το τσιπακι που οδηγει το Q3 ειναι το 1377.

Η καρβουνιασμενη αντισταση ονομαζεται ως Rs στο σχεδιο του 1601Α. Μεγιστη τιμη λεει 1kΩ. 
Η αντισταση που βρισκεται ακριβως απο πανω με τιμη 30Β ειναι ανοικτη.
 :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## Vazaki

Τι ισχύος ειναι αυτές οι αντιστάσεις? ξερετε?

Εαν τις αλλάξω μπορώ να ελέγξω το κύκλωμα αν λειτουργεί χωρις τον μετασχηματιστή?

----------


## chip

Γιατί ασχολείσαι με την επισκευή του power factor corrector και όχι με το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό?

Είναι σα να έχει προσαράξει ένα πλοίο σε απομακρυσμένο νησί λόγω χαλασμένων μηχανών και αντί να προσπαθείς να επισκευάσεις τις μηχανές και να ξεκολλήσεις το πλοίο από την ακτή  προσπαθείς να επισκευάσεις την ταπετσαρία από τους καναπέδες στο σαλόνι του πλοίου!

μέτρησε το μήκος και το πλάτος της αντίστασης για να δούμε αν είναι 0603 ή 0805 και από αυτό θα δούμε τι ισχύος είναι... πάντως αν θέλεις να βάλεις απλή αντίσταση προσωρινά μία 1/4W θα επαρκεί σίγουρα...

εδώ ένας πίνακας με τις διαστάσεις και την ισχύ των smd
http://www.resistorguide.com/resisto...-and-packages/

----------


## Vazaki

> Γιατί ασχολείσαι με την επισκευή του power factor corrector και όχι με το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό?
> 
> Είναι σα να έχει προσαράξει ένα πλοίο σε απομακρυσμένο νησί λόγω χαλασμένων μηχανών και αντί να προσπαθείς να επισκευάσεις τις μηχανές και να ξεκολλήσεις το πλοίο από την ακτή  προσπαθείς να επισκευάσεις την ταπετσαρία από τους καναπέδες στο σαλόνι του πλοίου!
> 
> μέτρησε το μήκος και το πλάτος της αντίστασης για να δούμε αν είναι 0603 ή 0805 και από αυτό θα δούμε τι ισχύος είναι... πάντως αν θέλεις να βάλεις απλή αντίσταση προσωρινά μία 1/4W θα επαρκεί σίγουρα...
> 
> εδώ ένας πίνακας με τις διαστάσεις και την ισχύ των smd
> http://www.resistorguide.com/resisto...-and-packages/



Αγαπητέ chip,

Μου λες δηλαδή οτι δεν αρκεί το οτι έχω τάση στα άκρα του πυκνωτή και των τρανζιστορ?
πως αλλιως μπορω να το ελέγξω? 
Εγω εχω καταλάβει πως για να λειτουργήσει το τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να έχει όλες τις τάσεις που χρειάζονται ουτως ώστε να βγάλει έξοδο.

λάθος τα λέω?  :Sad:

----------


## chip

το λέω γιατί απ ότι κατάλαβα προσπαθείς ακόμα να βρεις πια είναι η καμένη αντίσταση στο ολοκληρωμένο Ncp1601 πράγμα που δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό αφού το ncp1601 δεν παράγει καμία τάση! Αυτό που κάνει (όταν δουλεύει) είναι να φροντίζει ώστε το ρεύμα που τραβάει η συσκευή να είναι συμφασικό με την τάση που δίνει η ΔΕΗ ώστε όταν 1.000.000 συσκευές σαν τη δική σου εργάζονται να μην υπερφορτόνουν το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ (Ο κατασκευαστής το έβαλε για να είναι σύμφωνη η συσκευή με τη νομοθεσία της ΕΕ, διαφορετικά πιθανότατα δεν θα είχε τέτοιο κύκλωμα).
Εσύ αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις προς το παρόν είναι να έχεις επάνω την 0,1Ω και να μην έχεις κολημένο το τρανζίστορ που οδηγεί το ncp1601. Έτσι δεν θα παρεμβάλεται το κύκλωμα διόρθωσης φάσης (ncp1601) και θα επικεντρωθείς στην επισκευή του κυρίως τροφοδοτικού όπου θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις τα εξαρτήματα από το περισσότερο ύποπτο προς το λιγότερο ύποπτο... Φυσικά η πρώτη μέτρηση που πρέπει να κάνεις θα είναι αν έχεις 310V στον μεγάλο πυκνωτή του τροφοδοτικού. Αν έχεις συνεχίζεις με τον έλεγχο των τρανζίστορ που οδηγούν τους μετασχηματιστές, με διόδους ανόρθωσης και προστασίας, το/τα τσιπ ελέγχου κλπ. Φυσικά για να ελέξεις αν εργάζονται τα τρανζίστορ πρέπει να τα ξεκολήσεις και να ελέγξεις αν παίρνουν την κατάσταση on και την κατάσταση off. Εννοίτε δεν αρκεί να τα ελέγξεις μόνο για το αν δεν έχουν βραχυκύκλωμα γιατί θα μπορούσε να είναι σε κατάσταση off συνέχεια λόγω καταστροφής τους....

----------

FILMAN (15-03-16)

----------


## Vazaki

Αγαπητε chip. 

Λες να μην ειναι απαραιτητο το κυκλωμα pfc για να λειτουργησει το τροφοδοτικο? ο πυκνωτης εχει ταση στα ακρα του λαι φτανει μεχρι τα τρανζιστορ. Απο κει και μετα ομως τιποτα..
δεν ειναι παραξενο ομως που κανενα τρανζιστορ δε οδηγειται απο το αντιστοιχο τσιπακι?
τα τσιπακια αυτα πως μπορω να τα ελεγξω?

----------


## chip

από το ncp1601 σίγουρα οδηγείται κάποιο τρανζίστορ... δες που οδηγεί το πιν 7 του ncp1601 (πιθανότατα μέσω κάποιας μικρής αντίστασης πχ. 10Ω). To Τρανζίστορ αυτό που θα βρεις θα είναι κομμάτι του Pfc και συνεπώς δεν θα συμμετέχει στην λειτουργία του κυρίως τροφοδοτικού.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειάζεται το Pfc με την έννοια ότι θα παράγει υψηλότερη τάση στην έξοδο του και με αυτή θα λειτουργεί το τροφοδοτικό... όμως είναι περισσότερο πιθανό οτι και με την κάπως χαμηλότερη τάση το τροφοδοτικό να μπορεί να δουλέψει χωρίς το Pfc.
Αφού επιμένεις με την αντίσταση την καμμένη δες σε πια πιν του ολοκληρωμένου συνδέεται (ncp1601) ώστε να δούμε στο datasheet τι προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής.
Μελέτησε το datasheet και δες πόσο ταιριάζει με το κύκλωμα της πλακέτας.
Επίσης μελέτησε και το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό να δεις πόσο ταιριάζει με το κύκλωμα του datasheet από το τσιπάκι του τροφοδοτικού.

αν μπορείς δες στο πιν 8 του ncp1377 αν έχει περισσότερο από 12,5V (είναι το όριο για να ξεκινήσει το chip). Αν δεν έχει δες αν στον μεγάλο πυκνωτή έχεις 310V ή 390V. Αν έχεις 310V και στο πιν 8 Λιγότερα από 12,5 τότε δικαιώνεσαι και πρέπει να επισκευαστεί υποχρεωτικά το κύκλωμα pfc....

Γιατί έχει δύο μετασχηματιστές? (απ οτι κατάλαβα έχει ένα πάνω στην πλακέτα και έναν έχεις ξεκολήσει). Έχει δύο ανεξάρτητα τροφοδοτικά ένα standby και ένα κανονικό? Το ένα τροφοδοτικό δουλεύει?

----------

FILMAN (15-03-16), 

Vazaki (15-03-16)

----------


## chip

δες αν το ένα πόδι της καμένης αντίστασης πάει στο πιν4 του ncp1601 και το άλλο πόδι πάει στην αντίσταση 0,1Ω που είχε καεί... αν είναι έτσι φαίνεται να είναι η αντίσταση 2Κ2 στο datasheet.
Τι εξάρτημα είναι αυτό κοντά στην καμένη αντίσταση? (ατα αριστερά της)

----------

Vazaki (15-03-16)

----------


## Vazaki

> από το ncp1601 σίγουρα οδηγείται κάποιο τρανζίστορ... δες που οδηγεί το πιν 7 του ncp1601 (πιθανότατα μέσω κάποιας μικρής αντίστασης πχ. 10Ω). To Τρανζίστορ αυτό που θα βρεις θα είναι κομμάτι του Pfc και συνεπώς δεν θα συμμετέχει στην λειτουργία του κυρίως τροφοδοτικού.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειάζεται το Pfc με την έννοια ότι θα παράγει υψηλότερη τάση στην έξοδο του και με αυτή θα λειτουργεί το τροφοδοτικό... όμως είναι περισσότερο πιθανό οτι και με την κάπως χαμηλότερη τάση το τροφοδοτικό να μπορεί να δουλέψει χωρίς το Pfc.
> Αφού επιμένεις με την αντίσταση την καμμένη δες σε πια πιν του ολοκληρωμένου συνδέεται (ncp1601) ώστε να δούμε στο datasheet τι προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής.
> Μελέτησε το datasheet και δες πόσο ταιριάζει με το κύκλωμα της πλακέτας.
> Επίσης μελέτησε και το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό να δεις πόσο ταιριάζει με το κύκλωμα του datasheet από το τσιπάκι του τροφοδοτικού.
> 
> αν μπορείς δες στο πιν 8 του ncp1377 αν έχει περισσότερο από 12,5V (είναι το όριο για να ξεκινήσει το chip). Αν δεν έχει δες αν στον μεγάλο πυκνωτή έχεις 310V ή 390V. Αν έχεις 310V και στο πιν 8 Λιγότερα από 12,5 τότε δικαιώνεσαι και πρέπει να επισκευαστεί υποχρεωτικά το κύκλωμα pfc....
> 
> Γιατί έχει δύο μετασχηματιστές? (απ οτι κατάλαβα έχει ένα πάνω στην πλακέτα και έναν έχεις ξεκολήσει). Έχει δύο ανεξάρτητα τροφοδοτικά ένα standby και ένα κανονικό? Το ένα τροφοδοτικό δουλεύει?




Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλτατε chip για το ενδιαφερον σου.

Αρχικα να σου πω πως ολα αυτα τα μικροκυκλωματα οδηγησης των τρανζιστορς δεν εχουν ονοματολογια(πχ. R1, IC4 κλπ.)

Βλεποντας το datasheet δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πιο πιν ειναι το 7. Απο αριστερα η δεξια?
η καμμενη αντισταση φαινεται στη φωτο σε ποιο πιν παει και νομιζω οτι στο datasheet την ονομαζει ως Rs.

Εχει δυο μετασχηματιστες. Η ταση στο στο πιν 8 η στο πιν 6 πρεπει να ειναι 12,5v;
Η παραπανω ταση θα ειναι μεταξυ πιν και πλιν του πυκνωτη. Σωστα?

Κανενα δε λειτουργει. Παρολο που υπαρχει ταση στον ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη.

Κατι που δεν σου ειπα ειναι πως υπαρχει συνδεση του ncp1377 με την gate του Q4 που ειναι για το pfc. Λες να ειναι σημαντικη πληροφορια αυτη?

----------


## Vazaki

> δες αν το ένα πόδι της καμένης αντίστασης πάει στο πιν4 του ncp1601 και το άλλο πόδι πάει στην αντίσταση 0,1Ω που είχε καεί... αν είναι έτσι φαίνεται να είναι η αντίσταση 2Κ2 στο datasheet.
> Τι εξάρτημα είναι αυτό κοντά στην καμένη αντίσταση? (ατα αριστερά της)



εχεις δικιο!! 
Απο την αντισταση που καηκε και αλλαξαμε (ο λογος που ξεκινησε το τοπικ) παει στην αντισταση που καηκε τωρα και μετα στο πιν του 1601

αυτο ειναι καλό στοιχειο?

----------


## chip

χωρίς την αντίσταση που κάηκε δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει το ncp1601. οπότε αποκλείεται να δουλέψει το pfc κύκλωμα και αν το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό θέλει 390 για να ξεκινήσει είναι ο λόγος που δεν δουλεύει τίποτα. (αν νιώθεις άνετα με τις υψηλές τάσεις μέτρα αν στο πόδι 8 του ncp1377 έχεις περισσότερο από 12,5v ώστε αν δεν είναι να επιβεβαιώσεις οτι φταίει το pfc που δεν ξεκινάει το τροφοδοτικό).
προσωπικά θα έβαζα μία 2Κ2 στη θέση της καμένης και θα έβλεπα αν θα δούλευε. Αλλά πριν το κάνω αυτό θα έβγαζα το τρανζίστορ που οδηγεί το ncp1601 και θα το έλεγχα πλήρως (ότι δεν έχει βραχυκύκλωμα και ότι γίνεται ΟΝ όταν έχει τάση στο GATE (πχ 9V) και ότι γίνεται off όταν βραχυκυκλώσεις το gate με το Source. (πρεπει να τα βραχυκυκλωσεις για να εκφορτιστεί διαφορετικά θα έχεις βγάλει την τάση από το gate και θα κρατάει φορτίο και θα δείχνει On)
επίσης βάλε smd για τις δοκιμές και την 2k2 και την 0,1 γιατί αν υπάρχει άλλη βλάβη θα πρέπει να καούν. όταν βάζεις κλασικές αντιστάσεις μεγάλης ισχύος πιθανόν να μην καούν και να καταστραφούν γραμμές από την πλακέτα.
Αν έχοντας το τρανζίστορ ελεγμένο οτι είναι Ok και τις καινούριες αντιστάσεις καούν τότε μάλλον θα έχεις καμένο Ncp1601 και το αλλάζεις μαζί με οτι θα έχει καεί στη συνέχεια (αντιστάσεις και πιθανόν τρανζίστορ)

----------


## chip

κοιτούσα το Ncp1601.... η αντίσταση παρέχει ένα μικρό ρεύμα στο ncp1601 για να παρακολουθεί την φάση του ρεύματος και περιορίζεται το πλάτος της τάσης από μια εσωτερική ζενερ στο ncp1601.
Όταν κάηκε η αντίσταση 0,1Ω στο άκρος της καμένης αντίστασης (1k ή 2κ2 αν μπορείς να διακρίνεις) εμφανίσθηκε υψηλή τάση την οποία προσπάθησε να την περιορίσει η ζενερ μέσα στο ncp1601 οπότε αυξήθηκε το ρεύμα στην αντίσταση και κάηκε. *Είναι μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κάηκε και το ncp1601* Μία ένδειξη για το αν κάηκε μπορείς να κάνεις μετρωντας για βραχυκύκλωμα στα ποδαράκια 4 και 6 του ncp1601. (φυσικά η συσκευή εκτός πρίζας) και με την προυπόθεση οτι η καρβουνιασμένη αντίσταση είναι πραγματικά καμένη (ανοικτό κύκλωμα)
Θα πρέπει να μην έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα 

Στη συνέχεια για πλήρη έλεγχο (αλλά με ένα μικρό ρίσκο για το ncp1601 αφού δεν ξέρουμε την μέγιστη τάση για το πιν 4 και το ρεύμα για τη zener))

 θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις αν συνεχίζει να δουλεύει σαν ζενερ και ένας τρόπος είναι να βάλεις σε σειρά με το πιν μία αντίσταση 10Κ και να εφαρμόσεις μία τάση πχ 20V και να μετρήσεις στο πιν 4 τάση 9V. Αν δείχνει 20... έχει καεί το Ncp1601. Φυσικά αυτό είναι πρόχειρος τρόπος και θα δουλέψει με την προυπόθεση οτι μέσα έχει κανονική zener και όχι κάποιο κύκλωμα που την προσομοιώνει και χρειάζεται την τάση του ncp1601...

(ο έλεγχος που προτείνω είναι τάση (+) που καταλήγει στο πόδι 4 μέσω 10Κ αντίστασης και το μείων της τάσης στο gnd και πρέπει να μετρήσεις 9V περίπου στο ποδαράκι 4)

----------


## Vazaki

Αγαπητέ chip,
Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση.

Εχω τα παρακατω αποτελέσματα:

Η ταση στα ακρα του πυκνωτή είναι 312V
H τάση στο πιν 8 του 1377 είναι 0,27V
H τάση στο πιν 8 του 1601 είναι 12,8V
Στα πιν 4&6 του 1601 δεν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα
Κατα τον έλεγχο του 1601 για τη ζενερ με τον τρόπο που είπες, η τάση τροφοδοτικού που έδωσα στο πιν 4 είναι 9 & 12V. Η τάση που μέτρησα ηταν σταθερή στα 6,7V.

To τρανζίστορ το έλεγξα και ειναι κομπλέ ουτε βραχυκυκλωμενο και λειτουργει ΟΝ & ΟFF κανονικά..

----------


## chip

όταν λές οτι το ncp1377 έχει 0,27 μέτρησες σωστά μεταξύ πιν 8 και - (δηλαδή πιν 4)?
Αν ναι μέτρα να δεις αν είναι εντάξη η αντίσταση που ξεκινάει από τα 310V του μεγάλου πυκνωτή και καταλήγει στο πιν 8.

Στο κύκλωμα με το ncp1601 θα δοκίμαδα να έβαζα 2κ2 αντίσταση στην θέση της καμμένης και να μετρούσα να δω αν ανέβηκε η τάση από τα 312 στα 390. (να υποθέσω οτι ο ηλεκτρολυτικός είναι για 500V?)

----------


## Vazaki

Μεταξύ Pin8 και pin4 μετράω το ίδιο. Σε καποια φαση μετρησα και 0,33V.
Μετά το πιν 8 πηγαίνει σε ένα ακρο του μετασχηματιστή που είναι ξεκολλημένος.

Θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω μια 2κ2 όπως έιπες αλλα οχι smd κανονική για δοκιμή. Ο πυκνωτής έιναι στα 420V.

Αφού κολλήσω την αντίσταση 2κ2 θα πρέπει να κολλήσω το μετασχηματιστή η τοτρανζίστορ?

----------


## chip

Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι τμήμα του τροφοδοτικού, οπότε προς το παρόν άφησε τον εκτός. Το τρανζίστορ αν μιλάς αυτό που συνδέεται με το ncp1601 ναι πρέπει να το κολλήσεις.


Το πιν 8 του ncp1633 πράγματι θα πηγαίνει σε κάποιο άκρο του μετασχηματιστή αλλά περνόντας από κάποια δίοδο. Ταυτόχρονα όμως θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και κάποια αντίσταση που από το πιν 8 θα καταλήγει στα 390V του μεγάλου πυκνωτή. (υπάρχει βέβαια και η περίπτωση να παίρνει τροφοδοσία από τον άλλο μετασχηματιστή (όχι αυτόν που ελέγχει) πράγμα που θα σημαίνει οτι η βλάβη θα είναι σε κάποιο άλλο κύκλωμα ελέγχου που ελέγχει τον άλλο μετασχηματιστή. Τα κυκλώματα ελέγχου είναι 2? (δηλαδή πχ δύο ncp1633) ή οι δύο μετασχηματιστές είναι παράλληλοι?

----------


## Vazaki

Εχουμε και λέμε.

Τα κύκλώματα ελέγχου είναι 3. οι μετασχηματιστές 2.

1601Α, 1377, 2844B

Σημερα αγόρασα αντίσταση 2κ2 για να αλλαξω την καρβουνιασμένη και διαπίστωσα πως ακριβώς απο πάνω έχει μια η οποία έιναι ανοικτή και γράφει 30Β και η οποία καταλήγει και αυτή στο πιν που έιναι η καρβουνιασμένη. οποτε χρειάζομαι και αλλη μια 2kΩ   :Sad:

----------


## chip

σίγουρα λέει 2844 και όχι 3844b?

2K? πως το 30b είναι 2Κ? είναι σιγουρα αντισταση? και που πάει το άλλο ποδαράκι της?

----------


## Vazaki

2844b

30b γραφει και βρηκα την τιμη απο ενα online calculator
δεν ισχυει?

καταληγει στο ιδιο πιν που καταληγει και η καρβουνιασμενη αντισταση

----------

chip (26-03-16)

----------


## chip

δεν ξέρω... αφού έτσι λέει το calculator κάτι θα ξέρει...   (είχα δει αυτή την σήμανση αλλά δεν το είχα ψάξει...)
από την μία πάει εκεί που είναι η καρβουνιασμένη αντίσταση από την άλλη μεριά που παει?

το 2844b είναι αυτό?
http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions....do?id=UC2844B

(ιδιο με 3844b για λειτουργία σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος θερμοκρασιών)

----------

FILMAN (28-03-16), 

Vazaki (05-04-16)

----------


## Vazaki

Αγαπητέ Chip,

τελικά η αντίσταση με την κωδικό 30b δεν φεύγει απο το πιν 8 του 1601 αλλα απο το πλήν του πυκνωτή αν θυμάμαι καλα. Το παράξενο ειναι οτι δεν μπορώ να βρώ που καταλήγει το άλλο ακρο της. Ενω περνάει απο την αλλη πλευρα της πλακέτας δεν συνεχίζει κάπου. Υπάρχει περίπτωση η πλακέτα να είναι τριών στρώσεων?

----------


## chip

δεν κατάλαβα... έχει κάποια σύνδεση με το τσιπάκι? (1601) ή έχεις εντοπίσει μόνο τη σύνδεση με το μείων της τροφοδοσίας?
δοκίμασε να πίασεις με το beeper του πολυμέτρο στο pad της αντίστασης και να δεις που αλλού θα σφυρίξει.. και μετά δες αν όντος εκεί καταλήγει...

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πέρασε μεγάλο ρεύμα και να εξαφάνισε την γραμμή... ας ελπίσουμε να μην έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## Vazaki

Η μία πλευρά της 30B πέρνει απο το πλήν. To άλλο άκροδεν έχει καμία σύνδεση με το τσιπάκι 1601Α. Το εψαξα και με το πολύμετρο τιποτα...  :Sad:  εψαξα και για καμμένη γραμμή δεν υπάρχει κατι. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην καταλήγει κάπου?
Να την αγνοήσω και να βάλω την 2κ2 που λέγαμε στο πιν 8?

----------


## chip

να μην πηγαίνει πουθενα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση... να είναι σε κάποια βοηθητική λειτουργία και να μπορεί να εργαστεί χωρίς αυτήν υπάρχει μία μικρή πιθανότητα... (αν και το πιθανότερο είναι να χρειαζεται...)

----------


## Vazaki

δεν ξερω τι να κοιτάξω τωρα  :frown:  εχεις να προτείνεις κατι?

----------


## chip

όχι... πρέπει να βρεις που πάει η αντίσταση και να δεις μήπως έχει εξαερωθεί η γραμμή που τη συνδέει με κάτι άλλο... 
δες αν βρίσκεις την αντίσταση που πάει από το πόδι 4 του 1601 στο - του μεγάλου πυκνωτή αν δεν βρίσκεις τέτοια αντίσταση ψάξε να δεις μήπως πάει σε αυτή την αντίσταση και δεν υπάρχει πλέον η γραμμή σύνδεσης...

----------


## Vazaki

Καλημέρα φίλτατε.

Χτες ξανακοιταξα λιγακι το κύκλωμα και δεν βρήκα κάποια γραμμή να καταλήγει στην καρβουνιασμένη αντίσταση. Λέω να παραγγείλω την αντίσταση αυτή που ετσι κι αλλιώς είναι κομμένη.

Λέω να παραγγείλω τις αντιστάσεις σήμερα. Τι ισχύος είναι αυτές? τι package? 0805? 125mW?

----------


## chip

δες εδώ τις διαστάσεις που έχουν οι αντιστάσεις ανάλογα με τον τύπο και την ισχύ τους
http://www.resistorguide.com/resisto...-and-packages/
Δεν έχει νόημα να αλλάξεις την αντίσταση αν αυτή δεν πάει πουθενά επειδή έχει κοπεί η γραμμή...

----------


## Vazaki

Δε βρισκω που παει ρε γαμωτ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι τριπλής στρώσης η πλακέτα και να έχει κοπεί απο μέσα?

Απο το πιν 4 παει στην καρβουνιασμένη αντίσταση και μετά στο - του πυκνωτή.
απο το πιν 8 πάει σε εναν smd πυκνωτή και μετά σε ενα smd τρανζίστορ που γραφει 6Αδιπλα στον c71.

Πάντως βλέπω και αλλα σημεία στο κύκλωμα που βλέπω έιναι "τυφλά" δηλαδή δεν καταλήγουν κάπου.

παραθέτω δυο φωτος
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64056

στο κυκλάκι φαίνεται η αντίσταση 2kΩ που έιναι ανοικτή. ακριβώς δεξιά η καρβουνιασμένη

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64057

εδω φαίνεται που καταλήγει η αντίσταση που έχω κυκλώσει στην προηγούμενη φωτο

----------


## chip

Οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες δεν ανοίγουν.
Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε οτι αποκλείεται να έχει 3 ή 4 επίπεδα η πλακέτα αλλά είναι ασυνήθιστο για τροφοδοτικό.
Αν έχει 3 ή 4 επίπεδα το εσωτερικό θα είναι επίπεδο τροφοδοσία (GND, +). Φυσικά αν έχει εσωτερικό θα μπορούσε να το χρηιμοποιήσει σε κάποιο σημείο και για κάποιο σήμα. Φώτισε με φακό από κάτω να δεις αν περνάει το φως. Με 3 επίπεδα ή περισσότερα το επίπεδο της τροφοδοσίας θα εμποδίζει το φως να περάσει....

Έχω μπερδευτή λίγο... η 2Κ είναι OK ενώ η καμένη πάει στο πιν 4 και - του πυκνωτή σωστά?
Στην 2Κ πάει σε ένα VIA. Στην άλλη μεριά το VIA αυτό που παει? αν θες ανέβασε μια φωτογραφια και κύκλωσε το VIA....

----------


## Vazaki

διαγραμμα.jpgIMG_20160412_233140.jpg

το VIA ποιο είναι ακριβώς? το 1601?

δοκίμασα με το φακό και δεν μου φαίνετα να έιναι πανω απο δυο στρώσεις. 

Νομίζω όμως φιλτατε Θανάση οτι το φακόμε βοήθησε να βρω άκρη. Εχουμε και λέμε: απο το πλήν πυκνωτή πηγαίνει στην πανω μερια της αντίστασης σε κύκλο (οπως φαίνεται στην αριστερή φωτο) η οποία έιναι κομμένη στα 2kΩ και μετά συνδέεται σε σειρά με ένα πυκνωτή (που έιναι διπλα της απο τα αριστερα) και μετά στο πιν 3. Πηγαίνει ταυτόχρονα και στο άκρο που έβλεπα εγω οτι δεν συνεχίζει πουθενα (δεξιά φωτο).

----------


## chip

via ειναι η επιμεταλωμενη οπη που συνδέει γραμμες σε διαφορετικα επιπεδα

----------


## Vazaki

κατανοητό!

----------


## chip

ή αυτά τα  VIA είναι test point και θα πρέπει το εξάρτημα να έχει σύνδεση στην πάνω μεριά της πλακέτα που δεν την έχεις προσέξει (πχ να ξεκινάει κάτω από το εξάρτημα και ίσως να έχει via κάτω από το εξάρτημα...) ή η πλακέτα σου έχει εσωτερικά επίπεδα (1 ή 2 εσωτερικά layer). Επειδή βλέπω και άλλα τέτοια via πιο πολύ μου πάει το μυαλό σε εσωτερικά επίπεδα....
κάνε μια δοκιμή με το beeper του πολυμέτρου να δεις που μπορεί να ενώνεται αυτό το via....


αφού η αντίσταση δεν έχει καεί στην γραμμή που δεν βρίσκεις τη σύνδεση θα μπορούσαμε να ελπίζουμε οτι σε αυτό το σημείο είναι όλα καλά και να προχωρούσες στην αντικατάσταση της καμένης, κόλλημα του τρανζίστορ και να δούμε τελικά αν θα δώσει 390V στον πυκνωτή.. (είναι σημαντική η πιθανότητα να έχει καεί το ncp1601.

(στην θέση της καμένης θα έβαζα 2κ2 που λέει το datasheet εκτός και μπορεί να διαβάσεις κάτι στην αντίσταση που θα παραπέμπει σε 2k ή 1κ)

----------


## michalism

Καλημέρα...
τελικά τί έγινε με αυτή την επισκευή; βρήκατε ακρη;

----------


## Vazaki

Καλημέρα Μιχάλη !!
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!!

Δεν εχω κάνει τιποτα δυστηχώς.
Μήπως ξέρεις κάποιο αξιόπιστο μαγαζί ή e-shop να παραγγείλω τετοιου είδους υλικά?

----------


## lepouras

ποια υλικά λες τις SMD αντιστάσεις? αν ναι τότε δεν χρειάζεται e-shop. τράβα Μακρίδη
http://www.markidis.gr/contact_us.php
 ή Φανό 
http://www.fanos.gr/
να πάρεις. 0.005 ευρώ έχει η μια.

----------


## Vazaki

Ευχαριστώ πολυ Γιάννη.

Αυτοι εκτος απο αντιστάσεις θα έχουν πυκνωτες και διόδους smd?
Το ολοκληρωμένο NCP1601a? θα το χει η να παρω τηλέφωνο πρωτα?

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γνωρίζετε καποιο μαγαζι απο το εξωτερικό? Μήπως και τα παραγγείλω όλα μαζι σκεφτομαι..

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MacGyver

Πέρασε ένας χρόνος, το παλεύεις ακόμα;

----------


## Vazaki

φυσικά
Δεν ξενερωνουμε ποτε  :Dancing:

----------


## lepouras

γενικά ναι έχουν από όλα( τουλάχιστον στο Φανό) αλλά για το ολοκληρωμένο καλό θα ήταν ένα τηλέφωνο πριν.
για από έξω δεν έχω ασχοληθεί και δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει αν δεν παίξεις σε ποσότητα.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα έχω μια ηλεκ. κουβέρτα όπου δεν δουλεύει. Άνοιξα τον controller και βρήκα καμένη την αντίσταση που σας παραθέτω και μια θερμική αντίσταση ερώτηση μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να διακρίνει τι αντίσταση είναι αυτή στο περιπου;

IMG_20181110_164657.jpg

----------


## SProg

Steve καλυτερα πες μοντελο μηπως και καποιος εχει την ιδια και σου πει ή βρουμε κανα σχηματικο.

Ετσι οπως ειναι και φαινεται...μονο με χαρτομαντεία Ταρώ!

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

IMG_20181110_165227.jpg AEG ειναι η κουβερτα

----------


## Vazaki

Μονο αυτο ειναι??

Απο την αλλη δεν εχει smd?

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Μονο αυτο ειναι??
> 
> Απο την αλλη δεν εχει smd?



IMG_20181111_233907.jpgΟριστε

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Γειά σας και πάλι.. Ερώτηση που μπορώ να βρω smd αντιστάσεις 2 μ 3 θέλω έτσι για να κάνω δοκιμή.. Οι αντιστάσεις που θέλω είναι 500ohm 1kohm και 10 kohm μένω Πειραιά αν αυτό με βοηθήσει

----------


## mikemtb

> Γειά σας και πάλι.. Ερώτηση που μπορώ να βρω smd αντιστάσεις 2 μ 3 θέλω έτσι για να κάνω δοκιμή.. Οι αντιστάσεις που θέλω είναι 500ohm 1kohm και 10 kohm μένω Πειραιά αν αυτό με βοηθήσει



https://www.google.com/search?source...59F.%25CE%2595.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

Σταύρος Απο (04-12-18)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Πήγα  δεν έχει.

----------


## lepouras

ε πήγαινε τότε μέχρι τον Φανό να ξεμπερδεύεις.

----------

Σταύρος Απο (04-12-18)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Αυτό θα κάνω είμαι και κέντρο τώρα

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Πήγα τελικά στον Φανό εντάξει τι να πω είναι το jumbo των μεγάλων πολυ ωραια πραγματα  :Lol:

----------

mikemtb (04-12-18)

----------

